# Best Detailer in the Glasgow area?



## Rosskie (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi

Looking for recommendations on a good Detailer in The Glasgow area... anyone?


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

Not Glasgow but Tlc detailing in Stirling. I had mine in and was well worth the drive up.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Defined details 

No question about it

G is one of the best in the uk by far


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Anonymous detailing in Paisley or Ryan at ReflectionCarCare


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Defined details
> 
> No question about it
> 
> G is one of the best in the uk by far


Another recommendation for Gordon at Defined Details.


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

I've used Richard at RGK Detailing a few times, very happy with the work he did. 

He is based in Wishaw.


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

Got to be gordon at define detail

Best in the uk


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

gmcg said:


> Got to be gordon at define detail
> 
> Best in the uk


Was looking at his site and appears to be just 5 minutes along the road. Any idea how he feels about drop ins? Picked up a Golf R (used) yesterday and would like to get it looking it's best.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

L555BAT said:


> Was looking at his site and appears to be just 5 minutes along the road. Any idea how he feels about drop ins? Picked up a Golf R (used) yesterday and would like to get it looking it's best.


Drop ins to chat is fine no doubt. He's fairly booked for details though, Gordon is a great guy. Absolute gentleman.

There are also a lot of other very good detailers in Glasgow. Please check our supporters list.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Craig at Angelwax.


----------

